# Any info for faster sailboats?



## yoshironakai (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello,
I would like to hear any sailboats with lifting keel which go fast ( at level of Hobie 33). 
I am a new guy on sailing, only 3 years of sailing.

I would like to purchase a used sailboat with lifting keel with a trailer.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Yoshi


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Melges 30/32, Henderson 30, some smaller S2s (7.9) plus probably quite a number of recently offered 'sportboats' esp in Europe.

Be warned, some of these boats are a real handful.. Sailing the Great Lakes? Mainly racing?


----------



## rckfd (Dec 3, 2015)

melges 24 and J70 both have lifting keels and will make your eyes water


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

The Pogo 30 and Pogo 12.50 are both lifting keel full cruising boats that plane downwind. I've driven a 12.50 for hours at 15+ knots with a beer in one hand. Both are much faster, much more comfortable, and easier to sail than a H33.

The S2 7.9 is not fast in the same measure. Nowhere near. The M24 and J70 are in shore dayboats.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jackdaw said:


> The Pogo 30 and Pogo 12.50 are both lifting keel full cruising boats that plane downwind. I've driven a 12.50 for hours at 15+ knots with a beer in one hand. Both are much faster, much more comfortable, and easier to sail than a H33.


But in a stratospherically different budget range.



> The S2 7.9 is not fast in the same measure. Nowhere near.


Totally agree but is an easily available lift keel boat



> The M24 and J70 are in shore dayboats.


As is the M32, realistically.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Where are you located it makes a big difference as to whats available unless you are going ship it to your location.
if it there was a POGO available in the US I would have already bought it.


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Faster said:


> But in a stratospherically different budget range.
> 
> Totally agree but is an easily available lift keel boat
> 
> As is the M32, realistically.


Agree with all your points... It hard to know what the OP is looking for with so little info!

Great:::: Performance. Price. Condition. You get to pick two!


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

overbored said:


> Where are you located it makes a big difference as to whats available unless you are going ship it to your location.
> if it there was a POGO available in the US I would have already bought it.


Indeed, for for the asking price; how much does that factor? You pay the importer to bring it over as part of the asking price, or you buy in Europe and pay it directly... cost about the same in the end. ;^)

There is a used 2013 12.50 in Brittany.... I know the broker; he will gladly help with logistics!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I was going to buy new POGO 30 but i was to long a wait. decided the 12.5 was just to big to single hand for me. though not as fast I do love the First 30. and I did not have to get a wider slip. Pogo 30 was 8" to wide for my slip


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

overbored said:


> I was going to buy new POGO 30 but i was to long a wait. decided the 12.5 was just to big to single hand for me. though not as fast I do love the First 30. and I did not have to get a wider slip. Pogo 30 was 8" to wide for my slip


I hear you. We put money down on a 12.60 build slot but backed off for now. Just could not see keeping that $$$ boat here with us on Lake Superior with a 7 month season. Could have kept it in Greece and chartered it out with a our friend who runs fastsailing.gr, but that would limit access big-time. We'll wait a few years and see where we end up in a year of so. The 36 is interesting but the 40 foot 12.50 is a magical boat and perfect couple size. Until then, the 36.7 will carry on!


----------



## shaggybaxter (Oct 4, 2015)

overbored said:


> I was going to buy new POGO 30 but i was to long a wait. decided the 12.5 was just to big to single hand for me. though not as fast I do love the First 30. and I did not have to get a wider slip. Pogo 30 was 8" to wide for my slip


Hi Overbored,
I can happily tell you that you can single hand the 12.50. We have had ours in the water now for about 6 weeks and I have done my first single handed venture. 
I must admit docking was a bit hairy, but thankfully it all worked out ok. I had a 8knot crosswind, the trick was to drop the sternline over the last cleat on the dock, and leave it in gear to keep the boat pinned to the dock while the bow line gets sorted.
The boat is magnificent, I have a lot to learn, but Structures make a great boat.
The freight was a bit painful to OZ, but in hindsight, it was worth every cent. 
Regards,
SB


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

So the OP came in asked a loaded question, then ran.

Tons of other boats in that spectrum, between a M24, to the S2 7.9
One that was not mentioned that is faster than the S2, slower than the M24, but still nicely trailerable, with a lifting keel is the B25.
how about the Tripp 33?
or the Tripp 26?

So many boats, so little time wasted on the OP who has left.

The S2 7.9 can be a downright bargain to the person willing to patch some glass, and mend some sails... it's a bargain basement PHRF killer.

PS: Given the right course, the right wind, and the right waves, my S2 has been known to be in FRONT of an M24 (and a J22, J24, B25, and pretty much everything else)... The S2 7.9 can be almost boring to sail it is so tame... but then again, you won't be planing and doing hot angles either. I call my S2 the boat I love to hate. Every time I think it's a sailing barge, it surprises me and smokes much faster boats. It sure ain't the skipper.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

As a side note, I noticed on another forum that there are presently two threads going about weight. One thread is about ways to lighten a boat, and the other thread is about how many pounds of barbells people carry to keep in shape.

Sorry for the interruption

As you were.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

2Gringos said:


> As a side note, I noticed on another forum that there are presently two threads going about weight. One thread is about ways to lighten a boat, and is the other thread is about how many pounds of barbells people carry to keep in shape.
> 
> Sorry for the interruption
> 
> As you were.


this is true, I recently went for a float ( can't sail in under 12kts of wind ) on a boat the same 32' long and 1' narrower than our boat. The ballast in the keel weighs more than our entire boat with people aboard. ours will do 7kts in 12kts breeze


----------

